# Eye Gunk?



## MaxsMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a new puppy mommy, so hopefully someone can help me out on this one. My lil guy gets big eye gunk that gets into his fur just below the corner of his eyes. The big chunks I can pull out, but not completely clean. What is a good method of getting this out? I tried a warm cloth, but he wiggles like crazy and I can't get it all. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We call 'em eye boogers. They can stain the fur on lighter colored dogs.

I've seen commercial solutions for cleaning them. Never tried them myself since I seem to gravitate toward darker dogs. If it's a continual problem, you might want to talk to the vet in case there's some kind of congestion that's causing it.


----------



## MaxsMom (Mar 11, 2007)

RonE said:


> We call 'em eye boogers. They can stain the fur on lighter colored dogs.
> 
> I've seen commercial solutions for cleaning them. Never tried them myself since I seem to gravitate toward darker dogs. If it's a continual problem, you might want to talk to the vet in case there's some kind of congestion that's causing it.


I thought maybe they were called boogers, but I was trying to be ladylike! lol Max is black around his eyes so you can't really see them, but I can feel them, and I see him at times rubbing his paws againest his face. We go to the vet tomorrow for his 3rd set of shots, so I'll have to ask then as well. Thanks!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

all dog get eye gunk some breeds more than others and some breeds wipe it off in there beds and stuff in the shorter haired breeds i always wipe there eyes clean when ever im fussing them and i clean then out with warm water on cotton wool this is a job u need to do every day as if u leave it it will get hard and then its like pulling chewing gum outta the hair which isnt very nice if u do find it gets hard then just soak it in water for a few mins then it will go back all gunky so u can wipe it off.

when u have ur pups groomed as u will have to because of the mix u can ask then to trim it short around the eyes which will make it wasyer to keep clean 


uv got nothing to worry about unless the gunk is yellow or green or any other odd shade apart from a browny black shade if it gose green or yellow its infected and its highly contagous looking at ur pup it looks like its got cocker in it well thats a guess if so they can have problems with there eyes and eyes so u really want to be keeping them clean 

xxx


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I just use a moist kleenex or papertowl and take a few delicate passes hoping to grab it on one as Lilly is not a fan of eye cleaning either.


----------



## MaxsMom (Mar 11, 2007)

We went to the vet tonight and he said basically the same as above. Warm cotton balls daily. Also, we will be visiting the groomer soon to get the fur cut away from his eyes a bit.


----------



## compaq__ (Mar 14, 2007)

MaxsMom said:


> I'm a new puppy mommy, so hopefully someone can help me out on this one. My lil guy gets big eye gunk that gets into his fur just below the corner of his eyes. The big chunks I can pull out, but not completely clean. What is a good method of getting this out? I tried a warm cloth, but he wiggles like crazy and I can't get it all. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


When bathing them, a little doggie cream rinse and the stuff pulls right out with two fingers. Just try not to get it in their eyes. Works great on my Bichon/poodle mix.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a small comb/brush utensil....the kind you can buy at the drugstore in the make-up section. 
After cleaning the eye area, some people dab on a bit of Vaseline.
Not to sound like a commercial, but I've been using Angel's Eyes, which is a powder sprinkled on her food once a day. My vet said it is totally safe and my dog has no more tear stains or eye gunk. 
Some people also say a bit of apple vinegar in the drinking water each day helps. Or is that for ears?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can also get some sterile saline solution (I get the one for sensitive eyes) and flush. It will help, somewhat, with staining, and if crusted, will dissolve easily.


----------



## MaxsMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Guess what? Today we woke up and the eye boogers, which I've been cleaning daily now, turned into eye infection. He's got white crust and a bit of ooze coming from his right eye and his eye is red.  I had to call the vet to get the results from his stool sample this week, so I asked him about this and he said just use a warm rag 2-3 times a day and watch it over the next 24-48 hours. He said definitely not normal, but if it starts to get worse or doesn't clear up to bring him in. I may just be overprotective mom, but man. haha


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

eye infections iv neve had to deal with one but no loads who have 

cross posted this

there are a number of eye conditions that do affect dogs - entropian - lids rolling in, ectropian - lids rolling out, is a common genetic complaint in many breeds and some lines of WT do have these eye disorders. They do not usually start to show so early and as the dog's conformity develops then they can correct themselves. have you contacted the breeder to see if there is a problem in the lines - do you know if the parents have been eye scored at all - should be on the paperwork you got from the breeder.

I would certainly go for a vet check to ensure there is no infection present - if their is an ent or ect disorder is it extra important to make sure the eyes stay free of infection. - in the long term, if this is the problem - then surgery can help but I would not contemplate it until the dog is fully grown -around 18 months to 2 years of age. In the meantime it is important that the eyes are kept clean - cold tea is good as is a cold teabag for wiping and there are cleaners on the market 



im not saying ur dog has any of these problems but it could be a corse as its got cocker in it rember when u clean the eyes do it with diffrent hands and fresh cotten wool so not to pass the infection over to the other eye 

we have had loads of ppl with cockers used cold tea to get rid of eye infections so it might be worth u trying it 

hope it clears up fast


----------

